# Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon - Delightfully awful. SPOILERS



## Captain Howdy (Jun 29, 2011)

The "Main villain" Shockwave was barely on screen.
The speaking parts are given to Optimus, Sentinel, Megatron, and the humans. A few one-liners from other bots, but otherwise very little was said, or done by the other bots.
Soundwave's arrival on Earth was not explained AT ALL. 
Laserbeak's ability to speak was not explained at all
The Dreads were not explained at all
The Wreckers were explained, but played almost no part in the movie, and could've easily just not existed
Wheeljack, aka not-Wheeljack, was an old scientist fucker that made little sense
The plot is so full of holes it's hilarious. 
Wheelie returns with a little science buddy, they play a bit of a good role
Mirage (aka "Dino" despite not requiring a name at all) is kinda cool
Ironhide dies first.
Starscream dies at the hands of Sam, like a bitch, but his voice is a lot more G1-sounding
Soundwave dies like a bitch, but has a cool voice actor, despite almost no lines. 
Shockwave dies like a even bigger bitch, and uh...is incoherent at all times.
Megatron actually gets killed, despite Optimus never even bothering in any tv show.
Sentinel has a pretty awesome death
Mudflap & Skids don't make an appearance.
The main human villain has no idea what his motivation is.
The new sex object plays absolutely no role in the movie. 
The Beef is still a terrible actor
The Sector 7 dude was improved by a lot. 
The random dude that hung out with Mudflaps & Skids doesn't come back
The Asian dude from Hangover makes a pointless cameo
Nemoy makes a pretty awesome voice actor for Sentinel
Laserbeak has the ability to uh...transform into anything? Literally. Copy machine, laptop, television, bumblebee-like-robot, and more. Also dies. 
Megatron's new mode is shown like...twice, rendering the whole thing pointless.
Prime's Trailer is shown in like 3 scenes, two of which it's being destroyed/separated from him, and one it's actually being used - It's the first scene, and he never uses it again. 
There's soooo much more...

Overall, there is just so much that they added in or changed, that they could only give everything like ONE scene. So everything you heard about them adding, or anything unique you see in the movie, is only seen ONCE - So if you liked it, enjoy the 5 seconds it's on screen, because you won't see it again. It was still a whole lot of slow-mo huge action scene wankery, but I liked it a lot xD
-


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jun 29, 2011)

The fights and battles were good though right? Cuz that's all I care about when it comes to these transformer movies. If I wanted depth, I just rewatch Beast Wars.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 29, 2011)

Iudicium_86 said:


> The fights and battles were good though right? Cuz that's all I care about when it comes to these transformer movies. If I wanted depth, I just rewatch Beast Wars.


 
Yeah, the fight scenes were pretty sweet - Albeit I'm a Decepticon fan...and they pretty much all die, but it's still awesome.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 29, 2011)

The first two movies were about watching giant robots fight and blow stuff up. Why would the third be any different? What does the plot matter? They're all wonderfully terrible anyways.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 29, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> The first two movies were about watching giant robots fight and blow stuff up. Why would the third be any different? What does the plot matter? They're all wonderfully terrible anyways.


 
Well the action is very much enjoyable, but things like...Shockwave being a main villain, despite not ever being a villain, and playing almost no role in the movie, except for the crazy worm thing that wasn't explained >.>


----------



## Aden (Jun 30, 2011)

Michael Bay is, in at least one way, the ultimate Transformers fan. He unleashes his inner child to bash some robots together as we might have done as kids, just with CGI instead of our hands.

Too bad he can't tell a story to save his life anymore


----------



## Cyril (Jun 30, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Well the action is very much enjoyable, but things like...Shockwave being a main villain, despite not ever being a villain, and playing almost no role in the movie, except for the crazy worm thing that wasn't explained >.>


 Considering I don't know a damn thing about transformers to begin with, I have no clue what you're talking about.
And I've never chosen to watch the movies but I've seen the first two anyways. Both were long and full of explosions and giant robots and that's about all I remember.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 30, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Considering I don't know a damn thing about transformers to begin with, I have no clue what you're talking about.
> And I've never chosen to watch the movies but I've seen the first two anyways. Both were long and full of explosions and giant robots and that's about all I remember.


 
It's more of the same for sure  But in somewhat more exciting situation.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 30, 2011)

.... and yet, all those transformer fanboys will still pony up the cash to be seriously dissapointed... which will make those execs think "well, it may have sucked hardcore but it made money... so, when's the next sequel?"

basically, to those that want to bitch, hollywood doesn't give a shit about your opinion, they only care about what's in your wallet. (this is advice from an actual hollywood type... Rob Paulson... when he was the GoH at Anthrocon those years back.)


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 30, 2011)

Redregon said:


> .... and yet, all those transformer fanboys will still pony up the cash to be seriously dissapointed... which will make those execs think "well, it may have sucked hardcore but it made money... so, when's the next sequel?"
> 
> basically, to those that want to bitch, hollywood doesn't give a shit about your opinion, they only care about what's in your wallet. (this is advice from an actual hollywood type... Rob Paulson... when he was the GoH at Anthrocon those years back.)


 
The hell are you on about? I'm recommending this movie, and it's going to be the first movie I paid to see a second time in theatre's.


----------



## TwilightV (Jun 30, 2011)

Meh. I'll wait and see if they decide to make a Transformers: Prime movie instead. :V


----------



## Redregon (Jun 30, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The hell are you on about? I'm recommending this movie, and it's going to be the first movie I paid to see a second time in theatre's.


 
was my comment at you specifically? no? then shut the hell up.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 1, 2011)

Redregon said:


> was my comment at you specifically? no? then shut the hell up.


 
The ellipse intro would make your post seem like you were responding to something I said.


----------



## Aden (Jul 1, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> The ellipse intro would make your post seem like you were responding to something I said.


 
Don't bother arguing with him anymore; he's gone


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 1, 2011)

Aden said:


> Don't bother arguing with him anymore; he's gone


 
YOU'RE NOT MY FATHER, YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO. 

I HATE YOU


----------



## Larry (Jul 2, 2011)

Lastdirewolf said:


> YOU'RE NOT MY FATHER, YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO.
> 
> I HATE YOU


 
You're right, he isn't your father, he's your MODther.

I'll be here all week.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 2, 2011)

larry669 said:


> You're right, he isn't your father, he's your MODther.
> 
> I'll be here all week.


 
That joke was terrible...

Anyways, I may watch it sometime next week. Pretty sure it's going to be like the first two (Hopefully better than two), so I'm expecting interesting fights and a slightly sucky story. I like how they include the veterans transformers, but just mashing them in for like 5 seconds of screen time and one sentence of dialogue just makes me smirk with disapproval.


----------



## Cyril (Jul 2, 2011)

Evandeskunk said:


> That joke was terrible...


 You have a bad sense of humor.
Or maybe I do. Eh.

I'll probably wait until I can rent this one to see it because it's probably not worth my money to go see in theaters. If I ever want to watch it, that is. Probably should just to see stuff blow up and all.


----------

